# التعامل مع الحرائق والانفجارات - تكملة



## kadigh (4 سبتمبر 2006)

الأسس النظرية لحوادث الحرائق والانفجارات - تكملة​2 _ تغير درجة حرارة الاشتعال
تعطي الجداول المنشورة درجات حرارة الاشتعال للمواد القابلة للاشتعال على أساس أنها مأخوذة في ظروف معيارية ( هواء نقي خال من أي عوامل مساعدة أو مؤثرة سواء كانت موجبة أو سالبة ) وهذا يعني ان تبدل هذه الدرجة مرتبط بهذه الظروف وقابل للتغيير مع تبدل هذه العوامل ومن اهم العوامل المؤثرة في هذا التبدل سواء كان في نطاق التجربة أو بشكل عملي :
- نسبة مكونات الهواء من الرطوبة و الأوكسجين والمكونات الأخرى .
- نسبة مكونات مخلوط الهواء مع البخار او الغاز القابل للاشتعال .
- قيم الضغط الجوي المحيط وضغط ( الغاز/ البخار) القابل للاشتعال .
- شكل مصدر الحرارة ( لهب – شرر – إشعاع حراري ) .
- طريقة التجربة .
- تبدل وسائل التجربة مثل تغير شكل الوعاء أو الحيز ( space ) موضع التجربة او مواد مصنعة .
ويبين الجدول رقم /1/ تبدل الحدود الانفجارية لبعض المواد تبعا" لحالات الاحتراق .

مع الهواء مع الاوكسجين
الحدالادنى / الحد الاعلى - الحد الادنى / الحد الاعلى​اول اوكسيد : 12.5 /74.2 - 16.7 / 93.5 
الكربون 
الايثان : 3.1 /15.0 - 4.1 / 45.8 
الميثان : 5.3 / 13.9 - 6.5 / 51.9 
الهيدروجين : 4.1 / 84.2 - 9.2 / 91.6 
الاستيلين : 3.1 /50.2 - 3.5 /89.4 ​ 


الجدول رقم /1/​


​


ملاحظة : لا تكفي دلالة درجة حرارة اشتعال المادة وحدها فقط لمعرفة مدى خطورتها من زاوية الحريق ومن الأمثلة العملية ما يلي :
1"- تنخفض درجة حرارة اشتعال أو انفجار أية مادة صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية مع زيادة نسبة الأوكسجين في الهواء .
2"- عندما يصل ضغط البخار أو الغاز القابل للانفجار في الهواء إلى مستوى معين يمكن أن يكون المخلوط المتكون قابلا" للاشتعال/الانفجار. ومن أمثلة ذلك أبخرة المواد الهيدروكربونية حيث يشكل ضغط أبخرة هذه المواد عند مستوى / 0.015/ رطل/بوصة مربعة مخلوطا" قابلا" للاشتعال أو الانفجار .
3"- تختلف درجة حرارة اشتعال المواد تبعا" لوسيلة التجربة وفي هذا الإطار تم الحصول على درجة الحرارة الدنيا لمادة الهكسان في ثلاث تجارب وفقا" لما يلي (437-637-950 درجة ف ) .
4"- تختلف درجة حرارة اشتعال المواد تبعا" لنسب الأبخرة القابلة للاشتعال في مخلوط الهواء وقد كانت بالنسبة لمادة البنتان (1018.4- 935.6- 888.8 درجة فهرنهايت ) عندما كانت نسبتها في الهواء على التوالي (1.5% - 3.75%- 7.65% ).
5" – تختلف درجة حرارة اشتعال المواد تبعا" لحجم أوعية التجربة ولقد تم الحصول على درجات حرارة اشتعال مختلفة لمادة ثاني كبريتيد الكربون (248 – 230 – 205 ) في أوعية أحجامها على التوالي (200- 1000- 10000 ) مليمتر مكعب .
6" – تختلف درجة حرارة الاشتعال الدنيا تبعا" لمادة وعاء التجربة دون أن يكون لذلك تأثير هام على درجة حرارة الاشتعال فلقد كانت هذه الحرارة للبنزول (1060 ف ) في وعاء من الكوارتز و(1352 ف ) في وعاء من الحديد و (1330 ف) في وعاء من الزنك ويعود هذا الاختلاف إلى عديد من العوامل الحرارية المتعلقة بمادة الوعاء مثل ( السعة الحرارية – الحرارة النوعية – التبادل الحراري بين الوعاء والمادة المشتعلة والوسط الخارجي ) .
7" – يرتبط اشتعال مادة قابلة للاحتراق بشكل كبير بزمن تعريض هذه المادة إلى مصدر الحارة الخارجي إضافة إلى خصائص هذا المصدر الخارجي.
في معظم حالات الاشتعال في الظروف العملية المألوفة نجد أن الحرارة الوافدة من خارج الجسم القابل للاحتراق تسلط على بقعة من المادة فإذا كان مصدر الحرارة الوافدة ساخنا"يجب أن تكون السعة الحرارية للمادة ( كتلتها * وزنها النوعي ) كبيرة بدرجة ملائمة لترفع درجة حرارة كمية ملائمة من المادة القابلة للاحتراق إلى درجة حرارة اشتعالها .وعلى ذلك فالاتصال القصير (الخاطف) بجسم ساخن صغير حتى ولو كانت درجة حرارته مرتفعة ، أو التعرض لموجة سريعة جدا" من الحرارة الإشعاعية لا يكفي لان ينتج الاشتعال ولا ينطبق هذا المبدأ على احتراق الأبخرة والغازات والجزيئات الدقيقة العالقة في الهواء.
وبشكل عام يكون لشدة النشاط الكيميائي اثر هام في إحداث الاشتعال قياسا" بالمواد الأدنى مقدرة في الدخول بالتفاعلات الكيميائية لدى تماثل بقية العوامل والظروف المحيطة .
8" – يلعب الوزن الجزيئي للمواد القابلة للاحتراق دورا" هاما" في التأثير على درجة حرارة العديد من المواد حيث تنخفض درجة حرارة الاشتعال لمادة ما كلما زاد وزنها الجزيئي ( تناسب عكسي ) عندما تتعادل وتتماثل الظروف المحيطة الأخرى ومن أمثلة ذلك درجة اشتعال المواد الهيدروكربونية ، فالميتان ذو الوزن الجزيئي (16) تبلغ درجة حرارة اشتعاله (537 مئوية ) بينما تنخفض إلى ( 466 مئوية ) في البر وبان ذي الوزن الجزيئي (44) .
3 _ المخلوط القابل للاشتعال
هو المخلوط الذي تقع نسبه داخل مدى أو مجال ( منطقة ) الاشتعال أو الانفجار( الفرقعة ) أي بين الحدين الأدنى والأعلى له بحيث يكون من الممكن توليد ونمو اللهب وانتشاره ( انتقاله) من طبقة إلى أخرى بعيدا" عن نقطة أو مكان مصدر الحرارة والإشعال دون الحاجة إلى مصدر ( منبع) حرارة خارجي ( منبع الحرارة الذي أحدث بدء الاشتعال ) وقد يشتعل الغاز أو البخار المخلوط مع الهواء بنسب تقل عن الحد الأدنى لمجال الاشتعال (LEL ) عند مصدر الاشتعال أي في البقعة والمكان المحيط بمنبع الإشعال فقط دون أن يتقدم وينتشر ابعد من هذه المنطقة . ويطلق تعبير ( نمو اللهب ) للتفريق بين الاشتعال المذكور وبين الاشتعال الذي ينتقل ويرتحل من طبقة إلى أخرى .
4 _ حدود ونسب مجال اشتعال وانفجار المواد الخطرة (LEL - UEL ) 
تدل التجارب العملية وتلك التي أجريت لتحديد قابلية المواد الكيميائية ( الصلبة – السائلة – الغازية ) للاحتراق والاشتعال على أن اشتعال أو انفجار أية مادة كيميائية قابلة للاحتراق يرتبط بوصول الأبخرة أو الغازات الصادرة عنها مباشرة إلى الهواء أو الأوكسجين أو المواد الحارقة الأخرى بنسب أو تراكيز محدودة بحيث تكون مخلوطا" قابلا" للاشتعال أو الانفجار لدى توفر مصدر اشتعال خارجي ملائم لهذا المخلوط ، ويطلق مصطلح الحد الأدنى لمجال أو مدى الانفجار أو الاشتعال (Lower Explosive Limit - LEL )
على هذا الحد . ومن البديهي أن أي تركيز لأبخرة المواد المشتعلة يقل عن هذا الحد لا يشكل أي اشتعال او لهب في المخلوط لدى تعرضه لمصدر حاري خارجي وتسمى التراكيز الأدنى في هذا الإطار بالمخلوط الفقير .
كما تدل التجارب أيضا" على انه مع استمرار زيادة تركيز الأبخرة والغازات القابلة للاشتعال في المخلوط الغازي عن نسب الحد الأدنى يحافظ المخلوط على قابليته للاشتعال والانفجار إلى تركيز محدد بالنسبة لكل مادة يطلق عليه مصطلح الحد الأقصى أو الأعلى لمجال أو مدى الاشتعال أو الانفجار (Upper Explosive Limit - UEL) ولدى زيادة تركيز الأبخرة أو الغازات القابلة للاشتعال في المخلوط عن نسب أو قيم الحد الأعلى المحدد لاشتعال أي مادة يطلق على هذه التراكيز مصطلحمخلوط مفرط الغنىوكما هو الحال بالنسبةللمخلوط الفقير فان المخلوط مفرط الغنى أيضا" يقع خارج منطقة أو مدى أو مجال الاشتعال أو الانفجار في الظروف المعتادة التي تم تحديد قيم الحدين الأدنى والأعلى للانفجار أو الاشتعال فيها وغالبا" ما يؤثر في تبدل قيمها على الأخص كل من درجة الحرارة والضغط الجوي. ففي حالة الغاز ولين عندما تكون نسبة أبخرة الغاز ولين اقل من الحد الأدنى للاشتعال /الانفجار ( اقل من 1.4% بنزين مقابل أكثر من 98.6% هواء) لن يحدث أي اشتعال أو انفجار وكذلك عندما تكون نسبة أبخرة الغاز ولين اكبر من الحد الأعلى للاشتعال /الانفجار ( 6% مقابل اقل من 94% هواء) لن يحدث أي اشتعال أو انفجار أيضا" . إلا أن هذا التركيز يشكل وضعا" حرجا" محفوفا" بمخاطر كبيرة نتيجة احتمال تبدل تركيز الهواء في المخلوط بسبب ورود مزيد من الهواء مما يجعل نسبة الغاز/البخار القابل للاشتعال تعود مرة أخرى إلى حدود الاشتعال و/أو الانفجار المحددة له . وبشكل عام عندما تتوفر النسب المعيارية لحدود الاشتعال / الانفجار بحيث تساوي أيا" من الحدين أو تكون قريبة منهما يمكن أن يحدث اشتعال / انفجار بسيط (غير حاد ) يطلق عليه مصطلح (mild ) أي يكون مجرد اشتعال هادئ. لكن يحدث الانفجار / الاشتعال بين حدي المدى ويختلف بالشدة والحدة بدرجات متفاوتة مقارنة بالتركيز بالنسبة لكل غاز أو بخار فمثلا" نجد إن اشد الانفجارات في البنزين حدة تحدث في مخلوط نسبته (2.25 % ).
عموما" يقال انه كلما كان مدى الانفجار / الاشتعال واسعا" بين حدي المجال الأدنى والأعلى كان خطر الانفجار اكبر كما الغازات والأبخرة التي يقل حد انفجارها الأدنى عن (2% ) تكون ذات خطورة كبيرة في وقوع الانفجارات رغم أنها ذات مدى ضيق ولا تتجاوز بالمعتاد (10% ) كحد أعلى لمعظم هذه الغازات والأبخرة .
في إطار دراسة حدود ونسب الاشتعال والانفجار غالبا" لا تجري أية محاولة للتفريق بين مصطلح مجال الاشتعال (Flammability Zone Range ) وبين مصطلح مجال الانفجار (Explosion Zone Range ) 
لدى مناقشة الحدين الأدنى والأعلى لحدود الاشتعال أو الانفجار أو المدى الخاص بنسب الأبخرة أو الغازات في المخلوط القابل للاحتراق أو وصف هذا المخلوط بأنه مخلوط متفجر أو مشتعل لان اشتعال أو انفجار أي مخلوط قابل للاحتراق إنما يرتبط بعوامل خاصة يمكن أن تساهم في تسريع عملة الاحتراق وإحداث الانفجار وحتى إبطال الاشتعال أو الانفجار .
5 _ العلاقة بين نقطة الوميض وحدود الاشتعال وقيم ضغط الأبخرة والغازات
عندما يوجد سائل ( قابل ) للاشتعال في وعاء مغلق بحيث لا يملئه كله في الضغط الجوي والحرارة المعتادين يكون ضغط بخار هذا السائل في حالة تعادل مع الهواء ( توازن ) الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تبخر هذا السائل ووصول تركيز أبخرته فوق سطحه إلى درجة (حالة) الإشباع عندئذ تكون درجة وميض هذا السائل هي أدنى درجة حرارة يمكن أن تعطي أبخرة كافية للوصول إلى الحد الأدنى لمجال انفجار أبخرة هذا السائل. ومع استمرار تبخر السائل في مستوى الضغط والحرارة المعتادين تتزايد كمية الأبخرة لتصل إلى مستويات الحد الأعلى لمدى الاشتعال و/أو الانفجار فإذا استمرت حرارة السائل بالارتفاع تحت تأثيرات خارجية إضافية فان كمية الأبخرة سوف تزيد عن المجال الأعلى للاشتعال /الانفجار المحدد لأبخرته مما يجعل أبخرة هذا السائل غير قابلة للاشتعال والانفجار .
إن تغير قيم الضغط داخل الأوعية المغلقة زيادة" أو نقصانا" عن الضغط الجوي يقترن بتغير في مدى (مجال) الاشتعال ونقطة الوميض لأبخرة السوائل المشتعلة التي تحتويها هذه الأوعية حيث يؤدي انخفاض ضغط البخار على سطح السائل في الوعاء المغلق عن الضغط الجوي إلى تبخر كمية من السائل اكبر من الكمية المتبخرة في الضغط المعتاد وعلى هذا فان نقطة الوميض تنخفض عن نقطة الوميض للسائل نفسه في الهواء الطلق وفي درجة الحرارة نفسها والضغط الجوي المعتاد .لذلك فان وضع سائل قابل للاشتعال في وعاء أو صهريج في جو بحيث تنخفض درجة حرارته عن نقطة وميضه فان أي تخفيض في الضغط الجوي بدون تخفيض مماثل في درجات حرارة السائل يمكن أن يولد خطرا" أكيدا".
6 _ كثافة الغاز أو البخار وعلاقتهما بحوادث الاشتعال 
عندما يقاس الوزن النوعي أو الكثافة لغاز أو بخار فانه يقارن بكثافة الهواء التي تعطى قيمة الواحد(1) فإذا كان اصغر من الواحد كان معنى هذا أن الغاز أو البخار اقل كثافة ( اخف) من الهواء وإذا كان اكبر من الواحد كان معنى هذا أن الغاز أو البخار أثقل من الهواء ، وما يقارن هنا هو وزن حجم من الغاز أو البخار إلى وزن جسم مساوي له من الهواء في درجة حرارة واحدة وهي بالعادة درجة الحرارة التي تعطى في الشروط النظامية مع الإشارة إلى أن هذا الحجم ينخفض بانخفاض درجة الحرارة حتى يصل إلى (27/1) من حجمه في درجة حرارة الصفر المئوية .وفي هذا الإطار يمكن الإشارة إلى أن معظم غازات وأبخرة البترول ونواتج تفككه ذات كثافة اكبر من كثافة الهواء لذلك فهي تميل للاستقرار بتركيز مرتفع في المناطق المنخفضة لاماكن انتشارها وتتحرك لدى تبخرها وتسربها لمسافات طويلة وتتجمع دائما" في الأماكن الأكثر انخفاضا" ليصل تركيزها بسهولة إلى داخل المجال الانفجاري المحدد لها . لاسيما لدى توفر تيارات هواء أو فتحات تهوية ذات سرعة تخلية ملائمة الأمر الذي سوف يقترن بتوقع وقوع حوادث اشتعال و/أو انفجارات ربما تبدأ من مسافات بعيدة عن مراكز انطلاقها لذلك يجب أن يراعى لدى تصميم الوقاية من حوادث احتراق الأبخرة والغازات القابلة للاشتعال تحديد مناطق انتشار وارتحال هذه الأبخرة بالاعتماد على كثافة المواد المتبخرة سواء من الجداول الجاهزة أو من خلال اعتماد المعادلات المستخدمة في هذا المجال ويمكن الحصول على الكثافة باستخدام العلاقة التالية :


الوزن الجزيئي للمركب ( البخار أو الغاز)​ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

29( الوزن الجزيئي لمخلوط الهواء)

​


ويعبر الوزن الجزيئي لمركب عن مجموع الأوزان الجزيئية للذرات الداخلة في تركيبه وتعطي الرموز الكيميائية للأوزان الخاصة بالسوائل المتبخرة القابلة للاشتعال في الجداول الكيميائية وتشير الأرقام التي تعطى بعد الرمز الخاص بكل ذرة إلى عدد الذرات الخاصة بالعناصر الداخلة في التركيب الخاص بالمادة .
اذ يمكن مثلا" الحصول على الكثافة الحجمية لمركب الأسيتون وهو عبارة عن مادة شديدة القابلية للاشتعال بالاعتماد على صيغته الكيميائية (C3H6O) حيث يساوي الوزن الجزيئي له (58 ) وبالتالي تكون كثافته بالنسبة للهواء = 29/58 = 2.
7 – حساب الحرارة المحررة عند احتراق المواد
لدى حدوث تفاعل كيميائي مع مادة الجسم يمكن أن يتحرر جزء من الطاقة الداخلية للجسم وتتكون كمية كبيرة من الحرارة خاصة أثناء تفاعل الاحتراق . وتسمى المواد التي تستخدم للحصول على حرارة بالوقود .
وتستخدم الطاقة المحررة عند احتراق الوقود (الصلب- السائل – الغازي ) استخدامات اقتصادية واجتماعية متنوعة . وتظهر التجارب أن كمية الحرارة ( Q ) المحررة عند احتراق نوع معين من الوقود تتناسب طردا" مع كتلة مادة الوقود المحترق ( m ) وفق الصيغة التالية :

Q = q . m​ 
تعتمد كمية الحرارة Q على نوع الوقود ، ويعبر عن ذلك بمعامل تناسب q في الصيغة السابقة .
ان المقدار الذي ميز اعتماد الحرارة المحررة عند احتراق الوقود على نوع الوقود يسمى ( بالحرارة النوعية للاحتراق ) او ( القدرة الحرارية للوقود ) وهو يقاس بكمية الحرارة المحررة عند الاحتراق الكامل لوحدة الكتلة من الوقود وفق الصيغة :

q = Q /m​ 
ولا يجاد وحدة الحرارة النوعية للاحتراق q في نظام الــ SI
فان ----- q = 1j / 1kg
إن الصيغة السابقة ملائمة لحساب الحرارة المحررة عند احتراق وقود صلب أو سائل تماما" أما بالنسبة للوقود الغازي فيستحسن التعبير عنه بحجم الغاز المحترق في الظروف الاعتيادية ( Vo ) وليس بكتلته . 
وبما أن كمية الحرارة ( Q ) المحررة عند احتراق الغاز تتناسب طردا" مع Vo لذا فان :

Q = x .Vo​ 
حيث تشير x إلى الحرارة النوعية لاحتراق الوقود الغازي وتعتمد على طبيعة الغاز وتقاس في نظام SI
بــ ( J /m³ ) وتؤخذ كمية الحرارة المحررة عند الاحتراق الكامل لوحدة حجم من الوقود الغازي في الظروف الاعتيادية كحرارة نوعية لاحتراق هذا الوقود وفق الصيغة :

x = Q / Vo​


----------



## kmb18 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الــنــار (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## sultan0064 (15 يونيو 2009)

معلومات قيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام البدوي (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكوور أخى وأسأل الله لنا وللمسلمين السلامة


----------

